# turning old freezer meat into jerky



## 30-06-hunter

So I have some deer in the freezer from last year and maybe even some from 2 years ago and was wondering if it's best to just toss it or if I can make it into jerky? Some is ground burger and might have a few steaks left. I don't have a meat grinder but do have a fairly heavy duty food processor with a meat blade we have made sirloin burger with before and works pretty good, also have a Kitchen Aid mixer with the meat hook. So what should I do here guys?


----------



## hoghunter011583

Do whatever it takes to use the meat! I can't stand guys that shoot animals and just stick the meat in the freezer till it is not good!! TOTALLY unethical!!
Before you toss it shoot me a PM I'll eat it up!! 
Not being a jerk towards you just saying eat what you shoot and shoot what you eat!!

Make jerky or biltong!!


----------



## 30-06-hunter

hoghunter011583 said:


> Do whatever it takes to use the meat! I can't stand guys that shoot animals and just stick the meat in the freezer till it is not good!! TOTALLY unethical!!
> Before you toss it shoot me a PM I'll eat it up!!
> Not being a jerk towards you just saying eat what you shoot and shoot what you eat!!
> 
> Make jerky or biltong!!


I didn't shoot it, my neighbor did and asked if we wanted it, I don't hunt deer because my wife doesn't like the taste. I don't mind the taste and will eat it, but it has been slow going, I will see about a jerky recipe.


----------



## Bax*

If anything, make dog treats


----------



## phorisc

Eat it up, that animal died so someone could eat it 

after hearing Steven Rinella rant about this kind of topic i've decided I will never throw out game meat  

one guy had some 4 year old elk he ate cause it hurt to much to see it get thrown away


----------



## wyogoob

There are many posts here in the Recipe section devoted to using freezer burnt game meat for sausage. The "Freezer-burnt Summer Sausage" recipe here is very, very popular. It's been a family favorite around the gooberhood for decades and many of the UWN members have tried it and liked it.

Start with post #12 in http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-2.html\

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> There are many posts here in the Recipe section devoted to using freezer burnt game meat for sausage. The "Freezer-burnt Summer Sausage" recipe here is very, very popular. It's been a family favorite around the gooberhood for decades and many of the UWN members have tried it and liked it.
> 
> Start with post #12 in http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-2.html\
> 
> .


^^^^This^^^^..just made another 15lbs last week...**** good stuff!


----------



## Critter

But they what happens when the summer sausage is freezer burnt in a few years?


----------



## longbow

Bax* said:


> If anything, make dog treats


There ya go Bax*! Good idea. I have bottled grizzly and salmon that I feed to my dogs as "potty treats" because...well...fall brown bear tastes like crap and I messed up on a couple batches of salmon.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> But they what happens when the summer sausage is freezer burnt in a few years?


Dont know, I dont freeze summer sausage.


----------



## 35whelen

Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning. 
it makes absolutely anything edible, even freezer burnt meat.


----------

